# Painting AMS Black 1:20 scale stock car



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,

I have 3 AMS stock cars (1:20 scale). Two have a semi gloss or satin finish (AM31-263/different road numbers) and 1 has a flat finish (AM30-201 black). I have applied lettering to the AM30-201 and will put a finish coat of paint on it soon to protect the lettering. I would like the models to all appear similar in finish. I am inclined to use a satin or semi gloss clear paint. My question is, has anyone painted a clear finish on one of the flat finished cars? I seem to remember (it has been years since I have custom lettered/painted anything) that putting a flat finish on glossy black paint sometimes leavers a cloudy/hazy look to the finished product. I will be applying the semi gloss or satin finish to the flat black finish. Any suggestions? I will try a spot on the bottom first, just to be sure.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think the cloudy/hazy effect is moisture being tapped in the finish. Pick a day where there is low humidity and not too cold or hot. 
Don't put the coats on too thick either. 

Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,

Jonathan Bliese weathered these cars for me last year. The reefer I purchased new and I finally decided it was too "clean". I purchased the box car and stock car used from Jonathan, after he had done the weathering. Notice how the colors have a nice dull look.



















Notice the warped catwalk boards. Nice touch.










Notice the smudged lettering.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That's nice weathering Gary. Jonathan did a great job.

I repainted and lettered some LGB stock cars many years ago. The decals have flaked off in some spots from rain or me being a little too aggressive with a hose for cleaning. But it kind of looks like the smudged lettering on your car. So maybe natural weathering on my part







When they get real bad I'll eventually repaint the cars and reletter with some dry transfers I have for them. 

I think they were painted with Scalecoat (a gloss black) and then covered with Krylon Matte Finish. The decals were by Robert Dustin, now long out of the large scale market. So that tells you how long ago I painted these.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

When I talked to Accucraft about relettering one of their engines, they told me that their finish was 2 parts gloss to 1 part flat. This was because the finish under the lettering would show and be noticeably different from the rest of the tender. You might try it on a scrap piece and see how well it matches.


----------

